# Unloading easy, loading PITA...



## Rebelwork (Jun 24, 2021)

I think the traiker is short but not sure. I've seen boat and trailer setups the same. When I got the boat it was hanging off 8". It was suggested to move boat flush to support motor. I won't be putting the motor on till next year. 

Unloading is easy. When I go to load it's a problem. I can get the boat over the center roller without using the crank. I've put the boat back as far as I think I can. The other day I got up some speed to trailer it and it hit the roller pretty hard. 

Not sure if there is something I'm missing. I thought maybe adding 3' extension to get it further in the water?

Is it too far back and I'm not getting on the bunks first?


----------



## MrGiggles (Jun 24, 2021)

What type of boat is it?

The bunks should always extend a couple inches past the transom. If yours do not, they need to be extended, or the winch post needs to be moved further up the tongue. 

If it's hitting the center roller and then stopping, the trailer needs to be deeper, or the bunks should be higher. The rollers really should not support any weight once the boat is loaded, they're only needed to support and guide the nose as it's being brought up the trailer.

If your ramps are really steep, you may try pulling out a little bit further, to keep the angle of approach low. My boat is harder to load if you back in too far. 

Playing with the hitch height of the vehicle can make a big difference as well.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jun 24, 2021)

.....


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 25, 2021)

I think MrGiggles earlier post is right on. And, I have the same experience with problems when I back the trailer in too far. 

Another thing you might want to consider is getting rid of the middle roller. I mean, why is it needed at all really. With those side guides, one roller up under the bow stem might be all you need.

To me the boat does seem to be sitting close to the trailer frame, at least closer than I'm used to seeing. But when I looked again just now, it could just be the way it appears in the photo. 

Additionally, If you mount the side guide upright supports under the trailer frame, there is less for the hull to get hung up on.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jun 25, 2021)

It's not riding on the bunks at all on loading till I pull it out of the water and it settles on the trailer. If it would use the bunks the front roller would assist rather than it caring the weight. It I'd don't go over the roller it has to be cranked over the roller. 

It rained yesturday and couldn't take it to the ramp. It would be worth it just to take a couple hours and pull the trailer out on that ramp and see if I can pull it out more. 

Right now it's nose diving into the front roller. Without it would hit the trailer.

It could be I just need to find the sweet spot on loading the boat.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 25, 2021)

When I load the boat the bow hits the front roller before anything else. That is when I hook up the winch and and crank the boat up snug with the bow stop. But, my front roller is a lot further forward on the trailer than yours. Mine is about where the arrow is on the pic below.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jun 25, 2021)

When I get ge chance I'm gonna take it out there and see about were the boat starts to float to see how far back I need to be.. so have a roller in from some dont. It's a Roloc trailer but I'm sure it's for a different bost. I think I too farback amd without the motor it doesn't lean back like it should and more level.


----------

